# QLD - No daylight saving - WTF?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

So, heres a question for all you Queenslanders.

Do you really enjoy waking up at 4.30am with the sun streaming in your windows? Do you wish that there were an extra hour or 2 of daylight at the end of the day (rather than the 2 or so wasted hours before you're even out of bed?).

I know this topic gets mixed reactions from all Qlders but, seriously, daylight savings is not the work of the devil. Some /most of us actually enjoy it. Isn't 4.30 am supposed to be NIGHTTIME, not daytime?

So why has Qld lagged so far behind in not implementing this as yet?

Discuss.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

so in reality to go fishing at first light in QLD you need to be on the water at 3.30 am :lol:

and you don't get to fish the last light after work :lol:

Go the blues :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

It fades the cows.


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Everything in QLD cant be perfect. ;-)

We'd be overpopulated if we had daylight savings. :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Qld is a big state, unlike NSW. Up here it is certainly not light at 4:30. In fact, the sun doesn't rise until nearly 6AM and it's not fully light until nearly 7AM at the moment. By Febuary the sun doesn't rise until 6:15 or later. In mid winter, our sun rises at around 6:45AM. If we were forced into DLST not only would our summer days have the sun rising later that our winter days, the cooling breezes would not be in until well after bed time - causing more people to run A/C and increasing our carbon footprint. There are a lot of other factors than "I want to be able to go fishing after work so everyone should change just for me". I spent 3 years in NSW with DLST and hated it as did most other parents that I knew at the time.
Incidently, even without DLST our sunrise is still later than Sydney's at the moment.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Junglefisher said:


> Qld is a big state, unlike NSW. Up here it is certainly not light at 4:30. In fact, the sun doesn't rise until nearly 6AM and it's not fully light until nearly 7AM at the moment. By Febuary the sun doesn't rise until 6:15 or later. In mid winter, our sun rises at around 6:45AM. If we were forced into DLST not only would our summer days have the sun rising later that our winter days, the cooling breezes would not be in until well after bed time - causing more people to run A/C and increasing our carbon footprint. There are a lot of other factors than "I want to be able to go fishing after work so everyone should change just for me". I spent 3 years in NSW with DLST and hated it as did most other parents that I knew at the time.
> Incidently, even without DLST our sunrise is still later than Sydney's at the moment.


OK, thats interesting.. Just checked and official sunrise for Cairns today is 5.35am as opposed to 4.45am for Brisbane. Sunset is about the same at 6.41/ 6.34 pm. Didn't realise there was so much of a difference..

As for being a parent and hating daylight savings - quite the opposite. If daylight saving weren't in my kids (especially my 4 year old who loves waking early and sprinting up and down the hallway) would be up an hour before they currently are. Sure if you're trying to get kids to bed while its still daylight light (before 8pm) then it might be tricky. On the flipside I get to spend more quality time with them after work as theres still 2 or 3 usable daylight hours after I get home.

It just seems a bit wierd that one half of the eastern seaboard is operating on one time and Qld operates on another. Theres nowhere else in the world that does that - all timezones are usually determined by latitude.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That's very interesting Craig, I didn't realise there was such a difference in NQ. Personally, as a Brissy fisherman and golfer, I've always cursed the fact that we don't have DST however lately I've had a change of heart. I value the morning sesion over the evening session because in my opinion the fish are already in feeding mode after a night of quiet on the water as opposed to the evening session where they have been under pressure from anglers and boats all day. As such I've come to like the fact that if you want to fish the dawn bite you have to be on the water at 4 at the latest. It ensures only the die-hard fishos make the effort and more often than not, I have the spots all to myself. When we get to the height of summer and I have to be on the water at 3 though, well that's another matter entirely


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, timezones suck.
I have no problems getting my kids to bed while it's still light, or getting them to stay in bed until 6:30. It's just the week or two of adjustment at either end.
I think the answer should be "flexibility". When I was working in mecahnical services in Perth, in summer we would just start work at 4AM and knock off at 1-3PM. This left the whole afternoon (when the shops were open) to go to the beach or shopping or whatever.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Well, I'll put my hand up as a pissed off SE Qlder. Quite frankly I don't care about the cows or the faded curtians of my rural or northern cousins.
> 
> At the very least SEQ should have daylight saving. Draw a timezone up in line with Bundaberg or Rocky, anything south gets daylight saving. Its simple.
> 
> The next referendum on the topic can't come soon enough. The population explosion in the SE corner means it would be almost certain to pass.


Why? What is it about DST that you want so bad?


----------



## Chris001 (Apr 18, 2009)

Lazybugger said:


> Like Davey said:
> - I don't want the sunlight streaming into my bedroom at 4.30. (or have to Listen to my Missus - a kiwi - whinge about it)
> - I want an extra hour of sunlight after I get home so I can actually see the BBQ without having to turn a light on.
> - I don't want to have to get up at 3am to make it to my fishing spot at first light.
> - I would like to go for a fish after work sometimes & have some light to do it.


My thoughts exactly. Although lucky enough for me my missus is an aussie so whinging level is down a notch or 2.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

After moving to QLD from down south, I really can't get my head around the resistance to daylight saving here in QLD. 

We should have it, at the very least, in the SE corner, there are so many great advantages we are missing out on. :?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It will make their necks even redder.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

spoken like a mob of true clock watching long trousered latte sipping pen pushing tie wearing southerners :lol: 
could be worse you could living out west - the sun doesnt set til nearly 8pm at "night" out west at places like Quilpie,Eromanga
SE Qld (Brisbane) needs an extra hour of daylight anyway so you can sit on the @#$%^& Gateway motorway and still get home
at 6pm (not me Im a short pants wearing flower buying casual surveyor who works to the tides (its the metal plate in me
head hyuk boy howdy)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

So how often can you fish in the afternoon in summer any ways? Its been too windy to fish after 11 am for the last 6 weeks. Summers great, I can get a fish in before work. They should just put a lock on the gate and keep all the whingy southerners out. :twisted:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> So how often can you fish in the afternoon in summer any ways? Its been too windy to fish after 11 am for the last 6 weeks. Summers great, I can get a fish in before work. They should just put a lock on the gate and keep all the whingy southerners out. :twisted:


Not to mention in late summer there's a storm most afternoons anyway.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Is it your dad or your cousin or both?


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i bemoaned that fact the there was no daylight savings up here when i first came, but now i'm kinda used to it. i leave the kayak on the car, and fish some local creeks in the morning before work as much as possible.

works out ok


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Davey G said:
 

> So, heres a question for all you Queenslanders.
> 
> Do you really enjoy waking up at 4.30am with the sun streaming in your windows?


4:30am, Why are you still in bed at smoko?

We dont need daylight savings in Qld, we have heaps already.


----------



## johnschr (Aug 27, 2009)

I think koich is right... look what happened to global temperatures when we got rid of pirates!


koich said:


>


piratesarecool4


----------



## ARK (Nov 18, 2008)

So, since the Somalians have taken to piracy in a big way, the gobal temp increase has stalled? Well, it's a hypothosis I supose.

Perhaps if we all hoisted the Jolly Roger instead of those orange saftey flags, we could save the planet!

Anyway, I'm with lazybugger, I'd like daylight saving. I vote for two time zones in Queensland (wouldnt want to piss Junglefisher off). 

Audrey


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

DaveyG youre absoultely right. Its just another good reason why you and the other 999 southerners per week should reconsider moving up this way. It really sucks up here with the faded cows, 15 minute traffic jams and the stinking hot winters, etc. :mrgreen: :twisted: :-D


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Its always interesting to see people whinge about daylight savings. Makes me wonder if they dont want to get up earlier, why they move the clocks forward an hour then still get up earlier, but tell themselves its the same time they are getting up :shock:

Some demographics on what work the whingers do would be interesting, I suspect those that want daylight savings are those with office jobs who start at 9am, or are they construction workers who start at 6am?

Those industries which usually work in the sun tend to start as early as possible already, perhaps they need to give up the pocket protectors and get some steel caps? IE change careers to suite their lifestyle needs. Or go back to Victoria :twisted:

PS My wife whinges about the lack of daylight saving, but she is a Pommie, so she needs to whinge about something anyway. May as well be that :lol:


----------



## enyaw (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that if you ex southerners love DST then maybe you should go back to your beloved state and leave us Queenslanders alone, you all obviously came here for a reason, so dont try to change things.

Try getting out of bed early for a change you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Got this image from the Facebook group, "Daylight Saving For South-East Queensland (DS4SEQ)". It pretty accurately demonstrates why SE QLD should have daylight savings and the north not.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I knew this thread would get some people fired up... :shock:

Looks like its mission accomplished.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I agree that those early hours of the day are usually the best, but realistically 90% of the population aren't out of bed before 6am and don't use the extra hour anyway. Having daylight saving means that everyone gets to enjoy extra daylight at the end of the day, when 100% of the population are actually awake..... Anyway, horses for courses.

it would be interesting to find out what % of queenslanders are in favour and whether theres another referendum on the cards


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Davey G said:


> I knew this thread would get some people fired up... :shock:
> Looks like its mission accomplished.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha..... haha... yeh :roll: 
youre name is now on the 'never to be allowed in" list at the border. Move on up here anytime you like! :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Seriously I was born here and every year I shake my head in disbelief that we dont have it in the SE corner at least. Last Saturday I left home at 2:30am to try and get on the water with the sun. No such luck. I completely understand the argument for everyone else in the state.

I even remember the year trial we had back in the seventies. The cows still got milked, the curtains didnt fade. Then it just got canned by Joh. No such thing as a referendum in those days. Everything happenend by decree.

In the most recent referendum (maybe in 1999\2000) I expected the SE corner vote to be an overwhelming Yes and the rest of the state an overwhelming No. I remember being astounded that the No vote won handsomly in the SE corner and just figured we would never have it. Either way it doesnt worry me cos I get up with the sun most days anyway.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't want it don't need it. Why change the course of nature on something else to suit the needs of a few. I am happy getting on the water at 4, off by 7 and at work at 8.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i thought the only reason you didn't have it was because the farmers would miss their favourite TV programmes


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> i thought the only reason you didn't have it was because the farmers would miss their favourite TV programmes


They don't show The Magic Roundabout any more these days  .


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

sbd said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > i thought the only reason you didn't have it was because the farmers would miss their favourite TV programmes
> ...


Something to do with Bill and Ben and what they had in that flower pot.... Showing ur age there Dave.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

paulo said:


> Something to do with Bill and Ben and what they had in that flower pot....


Lit-tle weeeeed.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> ...the course of nature...


Time zones are purely an convenient arbitrary measure put in place by humans, hardly something "natural". So what's the problem with making them slightly dynamic when we live on a very dynamic planet that tilts in space varying the amount of light that any one spot receives at any one time of the year?

I would hazard a guess that the vast majority of people in SE QLD (and indeed any where) are asleep - or trying to sleep - at 4.30am. And that same vast majority is still awake at 8.30pm and later and thus would most likely use the extra daylight to their advantage.

I think it will arrive here eventually as it seems to me to be far more popular with the younger generations than the older ones. As more young people enter the voting system, the numbers will push the balance in favour of DLS.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

the irony of it all is that Daylight Saving was first proposed by a Kiwi entomologist in 1895 who wanted more time
to collect insects and also proposed by a pommy builder in 1905 who couldnt finish his afternoon golf round in time
:lol:


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG. i just read this thread.

There are so many 10 minute Queenslanders up here !!

10 minute Queenslanders turn up in their thousands, wearing their white socks and sandles, bringing their tree hugging, low carbon foot-printing, coffee latte culture with them, and then complain that things here are not the same as where they left.

I was talking to a 10 minute Queenslander just yesterday, and he was complaining that after renting here for 7 years, he feels that the Summers are so hot, landlords should be forced to install air-con in all rental properties up here. OMG Just imagine what they will be wanting if they had their precious extra hour of blazing hot sunshine ....... Air-con and free XXXX ??

As for the Southern held belief in daylight saving, and the nonsensical ramblings of the hoards of 10 minute Queenslanders......

If you think it's too hot, just grab a XXXX, and get over it. If you think the curtains aren't faded enough up here already, just grab a XXXX, and get over it. If you can't understand (after 1st looking at a map of the place) why we do not want daylight saving, just grab a XXXX, and get over it.

Fair dinkum. I'm off to a sidewalk cafe for a latte now, and might even top up my carbon credits on the way, as I look and marvel at the many non-faded curtains up here :shock: No, bugger that, I think I'll crack a XXXX instead. ;-)


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Zonbie said:


> OMG. i just read this thread.
> 
> There are so many 10 minute Queenslanders up here !!
> 
> ...


Ah yes, logic that only makes sense after the aforementioned four (or more) drinks of XXXX 
(except for the part about air con in all rentals. I mean, wtf!?)


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

StevenM said:


> Good lot of work these folks are.
> 
> Always have their hand out,
> 
> ...


Whilst nothing to do with day light saving  I agree with you on everything except your last point. Gen Y accounts for approximately 20% of the population. Of that, about a quarter is below voting age. So that leaves a lot of Gen X and Baby Boomers that have to shoulder most of the responsibility for the KRudd government. The Gen Y'ers are just the ones that are gonna have to pay for it the longest


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

HiRAEdd said:


> I think it will arrive here eventually as it seems to me to be far more popular with the younger generations than the older ones. As more young people enter the voting system, the numbers will push the balance in favour of DLS.


Yeah typical kids, cant take no for an answer and just keep nagging until they get their way ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

HiRAEdd said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > Good lot of work these folks are.
> ...


what it took to get rid of that waste of space Howard is fine with me.
there was a piece of burley if ever i saw one.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Davey G said:


> it would be interesting to find out what % of queenslanders are in favour


45% in favour

http://www.ecq.qld.gov.au/data/portal/0 ... 224609.pdf

I must admit I also find it highly amusing that the pro lighters pushing splitting the state believe it is a travesty to have a time differential between Sydney and Brisbane, but perfectly ok for there to be a 1 hour time difference between Brisbane and the North coast! Mind you at least under that scheme I could get home (to the north coast) from work in Brisbane before I left work. Give me more fishing time for sure!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Feral said:


> I must admit I also find it highly amusing that the pro lighters pushing splitting the state believe it is a travesty to have a time differential between Sydney and Brisbane, but perfectly ok for there to be a 1 hour time difference between Brisbane and the North coast!


hahhaaha, I know! I want daylight saving but I've always chuckle when I hear that point raised.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Being a banjo lover through and through I really don't care either way about daylight savings. With my occupation I pretty much work whatever part of the day suits. At the moment I'm generally up 4.30-5.00am but in winter it's probably about 6.00-6.30am. depends what I'm doing at the time. My alarm gets set for the amount of sun/darkness I need regardless of what the clock says. Working regular office hours or sending kids to school at the same time every day might be a different situation though

I'm fortunate it doesn't affect me either way. I understand the arguments from those close to the border and also know that there are projects managed 24/7 across the globe and over many timezones.

A few months ago I was in Vic (Mildura, Swan Hill) and got the feeling that people had issues with so many state borders in such close proximity. It seemed the different state regulations were much more of an issue than the time. The people I was speaking to wanted fewer states....and up here I keep hearing there should be an extra state (NQ)...go figure :?

It can be as big or small a problem as you want it to be I guess.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Seriously, my sisters company makes a moza out of daylight savings.

They get swamped with "gotta have it" orders from down south between 4 and 5 everyday, from people who have to have supplies first thing the next day, but the local businesses have shut up shop and gone home. They ship so much stuff down to Sydney overnight in this scenario its not funny! Accounts for about 25% of their business in Summer.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

as there is such a light shift from the north to south (in QLD), maybe the answer is to have work and school starting at different times in different zones.
Sounds like a nightmare but really there are probably just 2 zones.
Some people work from 8 to 4 and others from 9 to 5 anyway and the schools seem to mix it up a bit.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Firstly I am against having daylight saving, and doubly against "splitting" our fantastic state into 2 time zones just to accomodate the hoards of mexicans who migrate here every year! One common winge I hear is from the border with businesses having trouble working out what time to a job is or an appointment. Well thats an issue that is ON THE BORDER...and people who live there should have been able to to work it out by now...surely! But to make their life easier they ask US to spit OUR state into two timezones, why not just ask us to create a new state?

I agree with others views that if you are truly dedicated to having a fish then you will be up and on the water before the sun gets up. Up here the morning is the best time in summer before the winds pick up late morning and the storms in the afternoon.

Most of my adult life I have worked outdoors in a "work till the sun goes down" type job, making daylight savings add an extra 5-6 hrs a week, which results only in putting you up into the next tax bracket, hence wasting all that time for a mere $15-30 extra in the pay cheque, and more money for Kevin and CSA :lol: ). Now that I am working in security in city venues I enjoy our early morning sunrise as I walk to my car, passing hoards of drunks, squinting whilst sobering up to the sudden onslaught of daylight :lol: (serious drinkers bring sunnies) ;-)

So to all the people with cushy 9-5 jobs in air conditioned comfort that have never worked outdoors for 12 or more hours in our summer heat, that want to get an "extra one hour sleep" before the sun rises and an extra hour of sunlight after work to walk their inbred shitzu's or other useless fluffy yapdogs I say STOP WHINING!!!! To all the southerners that want to move here and change our way of life or split our state into two timezones just to accomodate them, either get up earlier and do something productive, get darker curtains and install air conditioners in your bedroom since you are worried about having the luxury of a sleep in :shock: or GO HOME!

I know this is a contentious issue, and I respect the points of others however this is my view and by no way were any comments meant to offend ;-)

Tight lines!

Andrew


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

as an outside observer who doesn't give a toss about the time in QLD, i find it interesting that all the people doing the whining seem to be the ones that don't want daylight saving.
I don't think i have heard any whining from the pro daylight saving crowd. But boy some of the traditionalists sound like they need more sleep


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

keza said:


> as an outside observer who doesn't give a toss about the time in QLD, i find it interesting that all the people doing the whining seem to be the ones that don't want daylight saving.
> I don't think i have heard any whining from the pro daylight saving crowd. But boy some of the traditionalists sound like they need more sleep


Ah Kerry I almost agree with you! However I would call it more of an objection to daylight saving rather than winging! The fact is that we are not the ones who are wanting to change the timezone in your state for our conveniance, therefore we have good reason to object. I wonder if your view on daylight saving would change if you (like many other mexicans) decided to migrate up here. The funny thing is that once they arrive all you here about is how much better daylight saving is and whining about how hot it is!

I could do with more sleep....but the air con is on the blink, light is not an issue ;-) , and I work nights.

Either way QLD is too large a state to enforce daylight saving throughout the whole state, and by chopping it in half people are going to be affected....just to accomodate the needs of people below the border, who decided to change the time instead of business and shool hours to reach the goal of one hour more daylight after the close of business. As an early rising outdoor worker (prior to working in security), I would have been more than happy to start work an hour earlier to escape the heat, unfortunately I would have also had to work an hour longer through the day!

Either way time is just a number and if I want to be on the water at sunrise I will either get up at 0330 or 0430


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

if i want to fish across the sydney border (or harbour as we call it), i have to get up at 3.30 at the moment. Any earlier and i don't think i would bother going to bed  
As a photographer, i work around the light.
I am a morning person, unfortunately my wife is a night owl and insists on my company


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

keza said:


> if i want to fish across the sydney border (or harbour as we call it), i have to get up at 3.30 at the moment. Any earlier and i don't think i would bother going to bed
> As a photographer, i work around the light.
> I am a morning person, unfortunately my wife is a night owl and insists on my company


Lol Kezza, thats why I prefer to be single ;-)


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Put me down as a born & bred Queenslander that would love daylight saving.
My typical summer day as a self employed tradie goes something like this.
Wake at 4.30 am up by 5.00am out the door by 6.00 am home 6pm.
Can't really do much before work & by the time I get home & cleaned up, can't really do a lot after.
I can't start work any earlier as there are laws preventing the use of power tools ( ie noise) before 7am.
I would love to be able to walk the dogs with Miss Nicci along the water front while it was still light.
Maybe even go for a paddle if the wind is down.
I think the benefit of the extra hour in the afternoon is that it is probably more family / partner friendly. 
Where getting up an hour earlier is usually for more solo pursuits, fishing, golf ect.
Saying all that I can understand why people in the North & West don't want it either. 


Feral said:


> Mind you at least under that scheme I could get home (to the north coast) from work in Brisbane before I left work. Give me more fishing time for sure!


I did my apprenticeship on the Gold Coast & at one point was living at Main Beach & working at the Tweed & during daylight savings I did get home before I left work :shock: 
Cheers Mal


----------



## Chris001 (Apr 18, 2009)

keza said:


> as an outside observer who doesn't give a toss about the time in QLD, i find it interesting that all the people doing the whining seem to be the ones that don't want daylight saving.
> I don't think i have heard any whining from the pro daylight saving crowd. But boy some of the traditionalists sound like they need more sleep


I too have noticed that trend emerging Keza. I don`t know where the people who are trying to sterotype the "Pro Daylight saving" demographic" are getting their information from, but I certainly don`t fit the mould. I am a construction worker who starts early each day and fortunately enough I am finished by mid afternoon. One hour less of busting my guts in the hot the sun is a good thing in my books, not to mention the extra daylight to go fishing (there is always somewhere out of the wind), play golf or just hanging outside with friends and family.

I`m not a Mexican having lived in Queensland all of my life in the both the north and south of the state. I experienced the Daylight savings trial when I was up North and it was great! It`s even hotter up there, so having some daylight at a cooler part of the day was a blessing for most people I knew. I certainly don`t agree with splitting the state into 2 timezones so its all in if the goverment decides to do it.

It certainly would be nice to not have to get up at 2:30am on my day off for a pre dawn fish. :lol:



Zonbie said:


> If you think it's too hot, just grab a XXXX, and get over it. If you think the curtains aren't faded enough up here already, just grab a XXXX, and get over it. If you can't understand (after 1st looking at a map of the place) why we do not want daylight saving, just grab a XXXX, and get over it.


I`m Queenslander and I would rather drink camel`s p*ss than drink XXXX. On par with Fosters in the taste department. Where a great state but no ones perfect!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a new south welshman that hates daylight saving. I'd rather try sqeeze a surf or fish in before work when the wind is behaving than after work when its 25kn from the NE. And a quick jewie fish in summer after work will see me get home at 10pm.

I think daylight saving was invented for kitesurfers.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Qld is a large state.. for all you welshmen imagine victoria and NSW being combined, well thats qld.. It could be applicable in South east Qld however qld is qld and no matter how many welshies move up here or want to move up here real queenslanders will never say yes to day light savings simply because we hate changing our clocks, were really that lazy!!! so with a big smile stay south and enjoy your daylight


----------

